# [HOW-TO] Get ATI support in X with 2.6.x kernel

## Joffer

[HOW-TO] Get ATI support in X with 2.6.x kernel

I've just reinstalled gentoo on my laptop, and went with the latest 2.6 test kernel. I'm basing this HOW-TO on the following hardware, so be prepared to change some of the settings to fit your hardware/needs.

Laptop - hp nx7000 DG706AIntel Pentium-M 1.6GHz15,4" WSXGA LCD - 1680x1050 WidescreenATI Radeon Mobility 9200 64MB RAM1024MB DDR RAM60GB ATA-100 5400rpm harddiskRealtek 8139cIntel WLAN (not supported)DVD+RWEnough with the background hardware and info..

Table of contentsKernel setupATI driversXFree86 configurationfglrxconfigMy XFree86 configuration

1. Kernel setup

You have probably already a kernel configured, compiled and up and running. The question is if you have configured it right in regards to X, AGP, DRM/DRI and ATI.

Lets configure the kernel with the related settings:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Navigate into the following location:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->
```

Make sure these settings are selected:

```
<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

...

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     < >   ALI chipset support

     < >   ATI chipset support

     < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

     < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

     < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

     < >   SiS chipset support

     < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

     < >   VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

     < >   3dlabs GMX 2000

     < >   ATI Rage 128

     < >   ATI Radeon

     < >   Intel I810

     < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

     < >   Matrox g200/g400

     < >   SiS video cards
```

NB! You should ofcoure choose agp port (in my case 'Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support') driver that suits your chipset (northbridge)

NB!! I've chosen to compile with modules. You can of course also compile them into the kernel. Then you should skip next step (adding the modules to the autoload config file

NB!!! Wedge_ said in this forumpost that  you do not need Radeon DRI support in the kernel. At this point I got it as you can see, and I have no problem with it, but I'm experimenting with it now, removing kernel DRM support that is, and will get back on this issue later on.

If you did as me and compiled your support as modules, add the following to '/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6':

```
rtc

agpgart

intel_agp

fglrx
```

NB! Put agpgart, intel_agp and fglrx at the bottom of your file.

Install your new kernel. Everyone has it's own ways of doing so, I do this:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/mm-sources-beta9-mm2-Xct
```

where -Xct is my own revision of the kernel and ct is my initials

Update your grub or lilo config and reboot.

The rest should be like normal setup...

2. ATI drivers

Now that the kernel is right we emerge the ati-drivers:

```
emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati
```

3. XFree86 configuration

The last thing to do is to configure XFree86 to use your new ati driver (fglrx). You can use a number of ways lik 'XFree86 --configure', 'xf86config', fglrxconfig or do it by hand, either by examples (XF86config.example) or copy one a working one from the net (gentoo forums) and change/tweak it to fit your need. I'll focus on fglrx and my own XFree86 config file.

3a. fglrxconfig

ati-drivers comes with its own configuration script, called 'fglrxconfig'. With some simple yes and no questions you get a fully, but in need of some tweaks, working 'XFree86-4' config file.

Run fglrxconfig to configure XFree86:

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig
```

NB!You should say NO when asked to UseInternalAGPGART, since we are using the kernel agpgart, which some say is less hassle.

3b. My XFree86 configuration

My XFree86 config file is almost identical to the one created with 'fglrxconfig', at least when it comes to vga driver settings. This config file should also work just fine with a 2.4.xx kernel.

Most of the changes are that I have a widescreen LCD display, so you probably want to change the "Monitor section" and also remove the 'TouchPad' section in "Core Pointer's InputDevice section". This also means fixing the "ServerLayout sections" to get mouse support in X. 

Alright, here is my XFree86 config file (have removed most of the comments for spacesaving):

```
laptop root # cat /etc/X11/XF86Config

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

        Load            "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        SubSection      "extmod"

#               Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

        Load            "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load            "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "unix/:-1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

        # This option allows the X server to start up even if the

        # mouse device can't be opened/initialized.

        AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "Keyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "no"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    ""

        Option          "XkbCompat"     ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "PS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USBmouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "Monitor0"

        HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh 40 - 70

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD-WXSGA"

        ModelName       "Flat Panel"

        VendorName      "hp"

#       Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh     40-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-21@Work"

        ModelName       "G550"

        VendorName      "Sony"

        Option          "DPMS"

        #       HorizSync       ""

        #       VertRefresh     ""

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "CRT-19@Home"

        ModelName       "96P"

        VendorName      "Samtron"

        HorizSync       30-96

        VertRefresh     50-160

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Standard VGA"

        VendorName      "Unknown"

        BoardName       "Unknown"

        Driver          "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "vga0"

        VendorName      "ATI"

        BoardName       "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200"

        Driver          "fglrx"

# === Own Settings (CTh) ===

#       VideoRam        65536

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

#       Option          "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

        Option          "DesktopSetup"          "0x00000100"

        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "AUTO, NONE"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "off"

        Option          "HSync2"                "unspecified"

        Option          "VRefresh2"             "unspecified"

        Option          "ScreenOverlap"         "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

        Option          "NoTV"                  "yes"   # "no" to turn on TV out

        Option          "TVStandard"            "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVHSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVVSizeAdj"            "0"

        Option          "TVHPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVVPosAdj"             "0"

        Option          "TVHStartAdj"           "0"

        Option          "TVColorAdj"            "0"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionI"      "0x00000000"

        Option          "GammaCorrectionII"     "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

        Option          "Capabilities"          "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

        Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

        Option          "CenterMode"            "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals"    "off"

# === QBS Support ===

        Option          "Stereo"                "off"

        Option          "StereoSyncEnable"      "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

        Option          "FSAAScale"             "1"

        Option          "FSAADisableGamma"      "no"

        Option          "FSAACustomizeMSPos"    "no"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY0"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY1"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY2"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY3"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY4"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosX5"           "0.000000"

        Option          "FSAAMSPosY5"           "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

        Option          "UseFastTLS"            "1"

        Option          "BlockSignalsOnLock"    "on"

        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"

        Option          "ForceGenericCPU"       "no"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"             # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "vga0"          # ATI Radeon Mobility 9200

        Monitor         "LCD-WXSGA"

        DefaultDepth    24

#       Option          "backingstore"

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort        0 0     # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#               Virtual         1280 1024

        EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

        Identifier      "Server Layout"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice     "TouchPad"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

NB! Please note that I make use of the X Font Server, so you should start xfs if you use <FontPath        "unix/:-1">

With this settings I had X up and running with 1680x1050 resolution, giving me a score of just over 1800 in glxgears  :Smile: 

Please comment or point out errors or give suggestions.

Changelog:

20031113 - Initial version

20031113#2 - Removed Radeon module in kernel setup - no need since I wasn't using it.Last edited by Joffer on Sun Nov 16, 2003 4:45 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pascall

Hey Joffer,

Very nice documentation indeed. Only point is I think you don t need to compile DRI support for Radeon. You got to enable the DRI support in kernel (* on the item Direct Rendering Manager...), but you don t need the ATI radeon module as fglrx is mostly the DRI<->kernel manager.

Otherwise, I was wondering if u did some benchmarks with the 2.4 kernel before upgrading to the 2.6-test, just to have some comparison.

Other than that, thanks for your work. Thanks to documentation well written on a lot of subject, gentoo is getting more and more popular.

----------

## Joffer

 *pascall wrote:*   

> Very nice documentation indeed.

 Thanks

 *pascall wrote:*   

> Only point is I think you don t need to compile DRI support for Radeon. You got to enable the DRI support in kernel (* on the item Direct Rendering Manager...), but you don t need the ATI radeon module as fglrx is mostly the DRI<->kernel manager.

 Yeah I know.. I did however make a note of what you said, the third 'NB' said, in small text font though: *joffer wrote:*   

> NB!!! Wedge_ said in this forumpost that you do not need Radeon DRI support in the kernel. At this point I got it as you can see, and I have no problem with it, but I'm experimenting with it now, removing kernel DRM support that is, and will get back on this issue later on.

 And as you probably saw, I didn't add it to the modules.autoload.d file either.. I should edit and remove the <M>  :Smile: 

 *pascall wrote:*   

> Otherwise, I was wondering if u did some benchmarks with the 2.4 kernel before upgrading to the 2.6-test, just to have some comparison.

 I did run glxgears some weeks ago with a 2.4.22 kernel, and got more or less the same result, around 1850 i think.

Update: I think I misread you a bit.. since I had [*] on DRM, and you talked about DRI for Radeon..

----------

## khel

Thanks for a how-to, but it doesn't work for me (followed it word by word at first, then tried some different things and  :Sad: 

Anyway, I'm trying to setup ATI Mobility 7500 on Dell inspiron 8100

Heres a snip from dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!

 

Any thoughts??

khel

----------

## pascall

Khel,

I think that the proprietary driver from ATI supports only Radeon 8500 and higher... If as the name seems to impley mobility 7500 is based on th radeon 7500, u won t be able to use the fglrx driver.

Sorry about this bad news.

----------

## nosferat

Well, I performed the installation exactly as you said, and the results were great in glxgears (~270-280 fps) but when i use any other GL program (ut, crystal space...) i get about 2 frames a second... Is there any way to tell what GL libraries they're using and why they're not getting the framerates that glxgears is getting?

----------

## nosferat

OK, i figured out why GL rendering is so damn slow... my agpgart module apparently can't be initialized. I am running the 2.6.0-test9-mm2 kernel with an SiS 746/963 chipset on an Athlon XP 2000+, using a Radeon 9600 Pro. I'm running XFree86 version 4.3.0, using a config file generated by fglrxconfig, and the kernel's agpgart module. (not the one from ATI) Here is the snip from dmesg pertaining to loading the fglrx module:

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1868

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c012069b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0147315>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<e1b5b8db>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x1b/0x30 [fglrx]

 [<e1b5e7c1>] firegl_setup_dev+0x91/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<e1b5e83c>] firegl_setup_dev+0x10c/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<e1b5dd54>] firegl_open+0x174/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<e1b5dc92>] firegl_open+0xb2/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<e1b5b6ce>] firegl_stub_open+0x9e/0xd0 [fglrx]

 [<c0166484>] chrdev_open+0xf4/0x220

 [<c01c3621>] devfs_open+0xe1/0xf0

 [<c015b90a>] dentry_open+0x15a/0x280

 [<c015b4be>] sys_chmod+0x5e/0xe0

 [<c015b7a6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c015bca3>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c03fffaf>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

mtrr: 0xb0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xb0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3536 using kernel context 0

mtrr: 0xb0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xb0000000,0x1000000

arq->state 4

Badness in as_put_request at drivers/block/as-iosched.c:1783

Call Trace:

 [<c02b8130>] as_put_request+0x60/0xc0

 [<c02aeebe>] elv_put_request+0x1e/0x20

 [<c02b1495>] __blk_put_request+0x65/0xb0

 [<c02b150f>] blk_put_request+0x2f/0x50

 [<c02b55ef>] scsi_cmd_ioctl+0x1ef/0x540

 [<c02dbb82>] ide_cdrom_check_media_change_real+0x32/0x50

 [<c02f56ae>] media_changed+0x5e/0x90

 [<c02f5715>] cdrom_media_changed+0x35/0x40

 [<c016527e>] check_disk_change+0x2e/0x80

 [<c02f4c32>] cdrom_open+0x72/0xd0

 [<c02d4901>] generic_ide_ioctl+0x801/0x8c0

 [<c0165776>] do_open+0x3f6/0x460

 [<c0177519>] igrab+0x49/0x50

 [<c0165882>] blkdev_open+0x32/0x80

 [<c015b90a>] dentry_open+0x15a/0x280

 [<c02dcb7e>] idecd_ioctl+0x2e/0x70

 [<c02b3502>] blkdev_ioctl+0xa2/0x437

 [<c016fb64>] sys_ioctl+0xf4/0x290

 [<c03fffaf>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

And here is a snip from my XFree86.0.log:

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xb0953000 (size=0x076ad000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1b12000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1b12000 to 0x401f8000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xb0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.0-test9-mm2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xcfef0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1b12000 at 0x401f8000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xb0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xb0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6988

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

I have also tried this with the agpgart driver in the fglrx module, but then starting XFree just gives me a blank screen and renders my computer unusable... Even the Three-Finger Salute won't make it do anything.

If it would help, I could attempt to get snippets from dmesg and XFree86.0.log when trying to use the ATI agpgart...

Any ideas/help would be greatly appreciated...

----------

## compuboy86

Ok, I have it working in 2.6 with an sis chipset as well.

Nosfeat- make sure that you compile support for the sis-agp chipset in the kernel.  I have only been able to get the configuartion to work with both agpgart and sis-agp (the module name for an sis chipset) compiled as modules.  As a result, you have to add both of those to modules.autoload.  Hope this helps.

-Compuboy86

----------

## Wedge_

The messages which appear in dmesg beginning with "might_sleep" are harmless AFAIK, so don't worry about them.

----------

## s3ntient

Have you got :

- processor type and features - MTRR Support enabled in your kernel?

I think I read somwhere that it needed to be enabled for Radeons and it seems your trouble is with MTRR:

 *Quote:*   

> mtrr: 0xb0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xb0000000,0x1000000
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3536 using kernel context 0
> ...

 

----------

## nosferat

I have both agpgart and sis-agp compiled as modules and in my modules.autoload.d, and MTRR is enabled in the kernel...

----------

## nosferat

Would the Preemptible Kernel, APIC/IO-APIC, or BSD Process Accounting options at all effect this? I'm really just taking a stab in the dark here... I have all 3 of the above enabled, so just seeing if they are known to cause any problems like this...

----------

## nosferat

OK, I disabled Preemptible Kernel and APIC, but it didn't seem to help any... still the same problems as before. I managed to get the XFree86.0.log when using the fglrx driver's builtin agpgart module:

<snip>

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xb0953000 (size=0x076ad000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1ac0000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1ac0000 to 0x401f8000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xb0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.0-test9-mm2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xcfef0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f004e1b bridge: 0x1039/0x0746

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f004f1a

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] Failed to set AGP mode!

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1ac0000 at 0x401f8000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xb0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

The problem is, after this the system freezes completely and not even the 3-finger salute works... I think it may be generating a kernel panic, but it's hard to tell since just before this it tries switching to graphics mode, so you can't see the system console output...

Any ideas?

----------

## Lews_Therin

I just got it working (2000 fps!), so I'll see if I can help you...use the options I have, and try to see if they work:

I have Preemptible Kernel and BSD process acounting built into my kernel, so they should be OK. Leave APIC, it doesn't seem to be causing errors.

In your /usr/src/linux-beta dir, type "make clean". This should clear out the modules, and I had to do it before my card would work. It won't remove your config file, though.

Device Drivers--->Character Devices--->

(*) /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (I have everything built in, since I'm not sure of my chipset. Try it)

[*] Direct Rendering Manager

<M> ATI Radeon

Make sure you have the /dev filesystem enabled, in:

File Systems--->Pseudo filesystems--->/dev file system support

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, add "fglrx". That's the only one I have, and the only one needed if you've built in support for your chipset.

Emerge -u ati-drivers, to make sure nothing is wrong.

Move your new kernel to /boot/whatever, and restart...tell me if the above works.

----------

## s3ntient

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers--->Character Devices--->
> 
> (*) /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (I have everything built in, since I'm not sure of my chipset. Try it)
> ...

 

I may be wrong but if you enable the ATI RADEON DRM Built-in driver doesn't  XFree use it automatically?  I think you may be actually using the DRM driver and not the ATI Binary driver.

 *Quote:*   

> Emerge -u ati-drivers, to make sure nothing is wrong. 

 

You must alway emerge ati-drivers after compiling a kernel but you haven't recompiled the driver with that command, it will only update the package if an update is available.  You must run:

```

# emerge ati-drivers

# opengl-update ati
```

You also seem to have forgotten the last command which leads me to believe you're not using the ATI driver seen as you did a make clean beforehand.

As root, type:

```
# lsmod
```

what is the output?

----------

## d3c3it

Thanks for the guide but it still took me ages to get it to work after loads of unmerge/merge ati-drivers but i found in the end what i had to do was change the semilink of /usr/src/linux to my 2.6 kernel *which happens to be test5-mm* and then it compiled and i could insmod it fine. and then play ut2003  :Smile: 

----------

## s3ntient

/usr/src/linux should always point to the kernel you are running especially when compiling kernel modules otherwise you'd just be compiling for a different kernel....

----------

## d3c3it

doh ive always had beta kernels going to linux-beta

ill note that for the future thanks

----------

## nosferat

OK, i tried it with builtin agpgart and drm, and radeon compiled as a module... did make clean and then remade the kernel... Here's the tail end of dmesg:

<snip>

fglrx: version magic '2.6.0-test9-mm2 preempt K7 gcc-3.2' should be '2.6.0-test9-mm2 K7 gcc-3.2'

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

blk: queue dfc13e00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdd: CHECK for good STATUS

hdd: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: drive_cmd: error=0x04Aborted Command 

fglrx: version magic '2.6.0-test9-mm2 preempt K7 gcc-3.2' should be '2.6.0-test9-mm2 K7 gcc-3.2'

mtrr: 0xb0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xb0000000,0x1000000

The first occurrence of fglrx above is when modules.autoload.d attempts to load it, the second is when XFree attempts to load it. Here is a snip from XFree86.0.log, when _not_ using the internal agpgart in the fglrx driver:

<snip about 4 pages of previous output from "fglrx">

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xb0953000 (size=0x076ad000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xb0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xb0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 6988

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

<snip>

Among the lines snipped off before this was the following segment, referring to me having a Sapphire ATI card:

<snip>

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV350 AP (R9600)" (Chipset = 0x4150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x7c20)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xb0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xcfef0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xcfec0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x04

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

<snip>

This was the only other warning for fglrx that was shown.

DRI is still not loading, and OpenGL still is running in software-emulated mode.

Any other ideas, or other things to look at?

----------

## Lews_Therin

Well, asuming you have support for /dev/agpgart built into your kernel, it looks like it's having problems loading it for your chipset. Are you sure it's listed there?

Zyklon, the DRM and the Radeon DRI are seprate modules. I had the Radeon enabled as a module, just in case I needed it...it's called "radeon", not "fglrx"

The emerge -u ati-drivers was to ensure he had emerged them for the right symlink at /usr/src/linux

I didn't have to do an opengl-update. I don't know why. Lsmod shows fglx, and the fglxinfo in /opt/ati/bin shows I am using the ATI drivers. If it works, I'm not going to try to fix it.

----------

## nosferat

The sis-agp module has the following in help:

This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of                                        XFree86 4.x on Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] chipsets.                       

Note that 5591/5592 AGP chipsets are NOT supported.

My chipset is an SiS 746/963... it doesn't specifically state that mine is supported by this module, but it claims it's for all but the 5591/5592... Strange thing is, though, no AGP bridge shows up in lspci. Here is the _entire_ output of lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 746 Host (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0963 (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0016

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 10/100 Ethernet (rev 91)

00:0b.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics: Unknown device 048c (rev 02)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4150

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4170

----------

## s3ntient

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

> Well, asuming you have support for /dev/agpgart built into your kernel, it looks like it's having problems loading it for your chipset. Are you sure it's listed there?
> 
> Zyklon, the DRM and the Radeon DRI are seprate modules. I had the Radeon enabled as a module, just in case I needed it...it's called "radeon", not "fglrx"
> 
> The emerge -u ati-drivers was to ensure he had emerged them for the right symlink at /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

My mistake then   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lews_Therin

 *nosferat wrote:*   

> Strange thing is, though, no AGP bridge shows up in lspci.

 

I don't have one either, just the "VGA compatible controller" listing. Silly question, after this troubleshooting, but /usr/src/linux IS pointing to the same place as /usr/src/linux-beta, right?

----------

## nosferat

yes, my /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to the right place... linux-2.6.0-test9-mm2

----------

## Dillinger

Dear author,

I love you

Love, D

----------

## r4d1x

you dont want DRI support in the kernel if your going to use the fglrx module.  and its best to have agpgart compiled as a module.  if your using an Epox board you need to grab this patch to get the agp going right.  Epox strayed on the way they build the nforce chipset so things are a little different.  ive also heard that the mm* and love* dont like the fglrx module either.  try 2.6.0-test9 10 or 11.  or go back to 2.4.22 where you dont have to do any of this.  you'll also need mtrr compiled in.  after you get your kernel setup correctly make && make modules_install add agpgart and your chipset module to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 .  opengl-update ati and reboot.  remember that if your using alsa you may need to recompile it also.

----------

## lowde

hi. 

a short question: Why do not use the internal apgsupport of the fgrlx module? it works great for me.  :Wink: 

----------

## s3ntient

 *lowde wrote:*   

> hi. 
> 
> a short question: Why do not use the internal apgsupport of the fgrlx module? it works great for me. 

 

Not sure but I think the kernel agpgart is a little faster.

----------

## nsahoo

while emerging ati-drivers, I am getting this error, and although it continues to emerge after that, I am not getting a radeon.o in the modules directory.

```

 * building the glx module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r1'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3104: warning: `have_cpuid_p' defined but not used

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

/bin/sh: line 1: .tmp_versions/fglrx.mod: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o] Error 1

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r1'

 * glx module not built

```

Any help ?

----------

## sebgarden

 *nosferat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <snip about 4 pages of previous output from "fglrx">
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default
> ...

 

I also got this annoying error before trying the lasst gentoo-dev-sources. Since then, I don't have any error anymore and x just runs fine.

Cheers,

Sébastien.

----------

## nosferat

 *nsahoo wrote:*   

> while emerging ati-drivers, I am getting this error, and although it continues to emerge after that, I am not getting a radeon.o in the modules directory.
> 
> ```
> 
>  * building the glx module
> ...

 

Are you sure you're emerging this as root? If not, do "sudo emerge ati-drivers"... if so, try checking the permissions of .tmp_versions/fglrx.mod (should be in the /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod directory according to the above...)

----------

## nosferat

hmm... stupid me and mounting the /boot directory... i found 3 different kernel images in the mountpoint directory... that means at least 3 times i built my kernel the changes never made it to the running configuration because they never made it to my boot partition... i rebuild my kernel often enough, maybe i should make /boot automount at startup... anyways, i got the new gentoo-dev-sources (test11-r1) so i'm going to try with those.

Thanks for the ideas! (crossing my fingers...)

----------

## NewBlackDak

My question is why you're using intel agpgart instead of Nvidia?  I'm impressed so far by the forcedeth modules also:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 207556  7 

nvidia_agp              6940  1 

agpgart                32840  2 nvidia_agp

forcedeth              12032  0 

snd_pcm_oss            54212  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25604  0 

snd_ac97_codec         55236  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm               101312  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              26944  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         12036  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         7808  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            26176  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8580  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    52996  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               9472  1 snd

```

```
bash-2.05b# glxgears

13129 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2625.800 FPS

16361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3272.200 FPS

16373 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3274.600 FPS

16361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3272.200 FPS

```

```
bash-2.05b# fgl_glxgears 

2494 frames in 5.0 seconds = 498.800 FPS

2593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 518.600 FPS

2607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 521.400 FPS

2590 frames in 5.0 seconds = 518.000 FPS

2607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 521.400 FPS

```

```

bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux Athlon 2.6.0-test10-mm1 #1 Fri Dec 5 15:20:30 CST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
bash-2.05b# fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9600 Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

```

----------

## dulljeff

@NewBlackDak

These values are generated by your overclocked Athlon?

@Joffer

What are your fgl_glxgears stats?Last edited by dulljeff on Tue Dec 09, 2003 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nosferat

OK, I'm stumped... I've tried everything in this guide and the following comments to no avail. I've tried compiling the kernel with and without the DRM, using the kernel agpgart and the fglrx agpgart, compiled with make clean every single time, fixed the problem with me accidentally dumping my new kernels into an unmounted /boot directory, tried screwing with the BusID and Screen directives in the XF86Config file... but I keep getting the same error. First I get the "drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)" and "drmOpenDevice: Open failed" errors, and then '(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"'. I think i'm gonna have to contact ATI with this...

----------

## sebgarden

Try rebuilding your kernel after a 'make mrproper' in your kernel src directory and don't forget to symlink /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test10-r1 to /usr/src/linux (I usually rm /usr/src/linux-beta /usr/src/linux then ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test11-r1) you could also give gentoo-dev-sources a try.

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## nosferat

I'll try doing a make mrproper but i'm using a brand-new gentoo-dev-sources... and my symlinks are already correct. And i've rebuilt my ati-drivers after each kernel modification.

----------

## nosferat

ok, more random stabs at what might be keeping the ati-drivers from working... let me know if any of the following are know to cause problems with the ati-drivers:

IMPI

hardware sensors (I2C)

framebuffer console support

I seriously doubt any of these cause problems, but i guess it's worth asking... I think the problem is just that I'm using an ECS L7S5A motherboard, which doesn't seem to be fully supported by either the kernel or the fglrx module... I sent a complaint in to ATI but they said not to expect a reply. Looks like i'm buyin a new mobo.

----------

## Gibberx

Hmm, I was thinking about asking the grandparents for a video card this christmas... I guess this means it's safe to go with an ATI card? The thing that NVIDIA has going for it is driver support...

----------

## NewBlackDak

 *nosferat wrote:*   

> ok, more random stabs at what might be keeping the ati-drivers from working... let me know if any of the following are know to cause problems with the ati-drivers:
> 
> IMPI
> 
> hardware sensors (I2C)
> ...

 

I couldn't get the fglrx module to load with "framebuffer console support" compiled in.  

Yes, those numbers come from machine #1 in my sig.

----------

## VisualPhoenix

 *NewBlackDak wrote:*   

> My question is why you're using intel agpgart instead of Nvidia?  I'm impressed so far by the forcedeth modules also:
> 
> [/code]

 

Nvidia AGP and a ATI card? what kinda mobo do you have in your laptop?

----------

## NewBlackDak

 *VisualPhoenix wrote:*   

>  *NewBlackDak wrote:*   My question is why you're using intel agpgart instead of Nvidia?  I'm impressed so far by the forcedeth modules also:
> 
> [/code] 
> 
> Nvidia AGP and a ATI card? what kinda mobo do you have in your laptop?

 

Oh, sorry.  I was reading someone else's sig, anf thought it was the machine you were talking about.

----------

## Motomouse

got the 9800 pro working, thanks for the howto, 

the step i missed was to add fglrx to the:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

this wasn't part of my 2.4 autoload, it worked anyway, don't ask  :Wink: 

thanks again

----------

## ErzlordCaron

I followed your howto, but still it doesn't work....

could perhaps someone have a look at my log and config? i don't now what to do for i am a complete newby...

posted it here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117117

----------

## SwedishElk

Can't agree more with the above author. U saved a couple of days error searching. Thanks...

----------

## compuboy86

Nos-  sorry I've been away from the forums for a while.  I think essentially that your problem is for some reason, gentoo won't load agpgart.  Try this (sorry if its redundant- I find that if I start over from square 1 I can work through solutions)  Configure your kernel (2.6) as the following:

Take out ACPI/Power Management (I don't have it, work it in <I>after</I> you get the drivers working)

Compile MTRR into your kernel

Compile agpgart as a module

Compile sis-agp (support for the chipset) as a module

Make sure DRI support is NOT in the kernel

Take out any "extra" things you don't really need yet (framebuffer, wireless, etc)

In your modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 add the following lines:

agpgart

sis-agp

Remove the current ATI-drivers with: emerge -C ati-drivers

Reinstall them and run fglrxconfig

EDIT:  Remember to use the _external_ agpgart- not the one included with ati's drivers

If you have an AGP card make sure you change the BusID to (I think, not in linux atm) 1:0:0

Remember to type opengl-update ati!!!!

Try and enter X at this point.  Let me know what happens.

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

...

Radeon 9000 pro; 2.6.0-love1; ati-drivers-3.2.0; I get 300fps with glxgears. I ran opengl-update ati.

Specs in sig

----------

## compuboy86

type glxinfo....I'm sure you are not getting direct rendering (its at the top)  When you are in X, type lsmod to see if the fglrx module is loaded- I'm thinking that it isn't.

----------

## |darc|

Awesome document.

Will you have my children?

----------

## SwedishElk

 *compuboy86 wrote:*   

> type glxinfo....I'm sure you are not getting direct rendering (its at the top)  When you are in X, type lsmod to see if the fglrx module is loaded- I'm thinking that it isn't.

 

Follwed this guide and it is working, why shouldn't fglrx module be loaded?

----------

## tomaw

I have a Radeon 9000.

When I follow these instructions (ut2003 doesn't seem to work for me with the kernel radeon driver)  everything works ok, but the system dies instantly when I run wine.

I've set the optimisation/speed setting where it mentions winex to the recommened setting, but I'm still having the problem.

Anyone else seen this?

----------

## kronon

The stopid driver won't compile  :Sad: . I have the newest gentoo sources. It worked with older vanila versions (2.6.0-betasomething). But a function is missing in the kernel. So it won't compile  :Evil or Very Mad: .  I have searched for it and found in a log that some dude deleted it out of the source because "it didn't do any thing". Well my driver crashes if I delete the function and it won't compile if I keep it   :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## tomaw

Mine compiles perfectly.  Exactly what error message do you get?

----------

## compuboy86

I'm confused because the ati drivers are binaries...i.e. no compiling.  In the kernel make sure you take of DRI support

----------

## crazy-bee

*Sigh* 

Any news on nosferats problem?

I'm having the same thing with different hardware, Radeon 9500 Pro, on gentoo-dev-2.6.0, 2.6.0-mm1, 2.6.0-rc1-mm1 on an A7M266-D mainboard (dual athlon-mp).

-internal agpgart leads to a blank screen and a dead computer

-external agpgart loads, then I'm seeing in /var/log/XFree86.0.log

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0932000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0932000 to 0x401e6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.7.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 18 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.1-rc1-mm1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xbf000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0932000 at 0x401e6000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

and in /var/log/messages: 

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.7.0 [Dec 18 2003] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7726 using kernel context 0

I have X11 without dri then and 100 FPS.

If I modprobe amd-k7-agp after agpgart, I'm getting dma_timer_expiry and the system hangs (I can change console, though).

I tried with or without ACPI, with or without framebuffer, with 3.2.8 or 3.7.0

Any help? The line SMP = No is giving head-aches to me, hehe.

----------

## compuboy86

I'm stumped.

----------

## nosferat

 *compuboy86 wrote:*   

> Nos-  sorry I've been away from the forums for a while.  I think essentially that your problem is for some reason, gentoo won't load agpgart.  Try this (sorry if its redundant- I find that if I start over from square 1 I can work through solutions)  Configure your kernel (2.6) as the following:

 

OK... I tried all the stuff you suggested, but to no avail. I took ACPI out of my kernel, compiled exactly as per your instructions, went into X... and got a black screen of death. Even the vulcan nerve pinch would wake it up, as usual... when I checked XFree86.0.log after rebooting, it was filled with the contents of a random file from /etc. (changed every time i tried running X) it says it loads agpgart, but if i preload agpgart and sis-agp it freezes. if i don't preload them before running X, it works just fine but with no DRI...

I have a hunch that the kernel doesn't support the agp on my chipset...

Dave

----------

## compuboy86

Hmm, because your AGP bridge isn't even showing up in lspci, I think you may want to take a look at your bios.

There are usually settings which say something to the extent "Plug and Play O/S"  Say no to that.  And make sure that AGP is your default video device.  Only thing I can think of off the top of my head

----------

## crazy-bee

nosferat: I have exactly the same symptoms you describe. Since I'm having some not that common chipset (760mpx; dual athlon), I also think the problem is some not supported chipset. But, on the other hand, I had it working under 2.4.x. I'm helpless, hehe. All my messages to kernel-dev stayed unreplied  :Wink: 

In BIOS, plug+Play is Off, and defualt video to AGP. ACPI disabled. (Well, I tried any combination hehe)

Now I suck with 500 fps and an old TNT2

----------

## morpha

Bear with me, I'm writing to you via lynx since x won't start:

I have been trying to emerge ati-drivers with varios  2.6 kernels with no success. It always starts the emerge, states it will not creat the fglrx module then gets an exitcode error then stops.

I have tried using xfree-4.3.0-r2 and r3, kernel 2.6.0 and now 2.6.1-rc1. I have it using agpgart and rtc as modules autoloading but have tried them included in the kernel with dri on and off and there has been no change.  I am trying to get gdm running with kde adn my hardware is as follows:

Shuttle SN41G2 (nForce2) with Athlon XP 3000+ and AIW Radeon 9700 Pro.

Anyone have any ideas? I didn't post any output because I'm not sure what to send. The AGP in nForce has always been quirky; should it be included in the kernel and/or what is is the module name?  People write that KDE does not get along well with 2.6, is that true? Probably unrelated but qt will not emerge either.

Any advice would help; I am really stuck- thanks.

----------

## ErzlordCaron

i suggest opening a new topic (i think this is the wrong place for such a long thing), and posting the following:

-dmesg output

-lsmod output

-xfree86 error-log

-xfree86 config

----------

## compuboy86

Morpha-

If you can't compile the ati-drivers, try disabling QT as a use flag...that did it for me.  In addition, make sure you have support for your chipset compiled into the kernel (or a module- if you choose the latter, remember to add it to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6)  

In 2.6 its Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Nforce2...etc

Hope this answers the problem.

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Here's my progress:

fglrx module not loaded on X startup, therefore no direct rendering

2.6.0-love1

Radeon 9000 Pro 128MB

DRI and GLX modules in XF86Config-4 are loaded.

Kernel AGPGart for my chipset (AMD761)

Devfs is enabled, if that has anything to do with it

ati-drivers-3.2.0

----------

## foosh

forget about emerging ATI-drivers  ...  and forget about having fglrx auto-load when you 'startx'

here's how I do it...  (using kernel 2.6.1-mm1)

(note that i also have xfree-drm emerged, though I don't think it has any effect on what the 2.6-series kernels can do... you may want to make sure you have the latest xfree-drm emerged anyway tho.  also, my card is a radeon 9700, just for reference)

go to http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html and download the latest (or your preferred, I have had my highest glxgears framerates ever with version 3.7.0) .rpm (eww) for the linux drivers. 

run an rpm2targz on the driver archive:

```
rpm2targz fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.7.0.i386.rpm
```

then mv the resulting tarball to the root directory

now, as root, tar -zxvf the newly-created driver tarball FROM THE ROOT OF THE DRIVE!  

this will cause all the files to be scattered to their proper places with respect to "/" 

next, make sure in your kernel (under Character Support) that you have enabled AGPGART as a MODULE and that DRI or DRM or whatever is NOT enabled, not even as a module...

the ONLY thing enabled in the kernel should be agpgart support as a module.

recompile your kernel as explained above, if necessary...then:

```
cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod 

./make.sh  
```

(make sure your /usr/src/linux symlink points to the correct sources!!!)  

...after running this command you will be instructed to 

```
../make_install.sh
```

if running make_install.sh gives no errors, you should be good.  

now, I've never been able to get the module (fglrx) to autoload when X starts, so I have it get loaded at boot (add "fglrx" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

and here are the pertinent sections of my XF86Config-4 file:

```
Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#   Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load        "glx"

EndSection
```

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

#    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "on"

```

notice that last line is commented!  

so, the overall boot-and-run process will look like this:

fglrx module is loaded at boot time

when X starts, the agpgart module will auto-load (assuming kernel autoloading is enabled in your kernel!)

you should have direct rendering working!!

NOTE:  the fglrx module will need to be recompiled anytime you recompile your kernel

ok, so now you should be good to go.  this has always worked for me, even with my previous kernel (gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r9) 

lemme know if it helps you at all!

oh, and if something isn't clear or if i missed something (which is likely at this late hour) just let me know...   

happy gentooing!

----------

## Wedge_

 *foosh wrote:*   

> (note that i also have xfree-drm emerged, though I don't think it has any effect on what the 2.6-series kernels can do... you may want to make sure you have the latest xfree-drm emerged anyway tho. also, my card is a radeon 9700, just for reference) 

 

xfree-drm isn't really necessary, but it shouldn't affect the ati-drivers as long as you don't load any of the DRM modules. Usually you'll only want one or the other, but I think there are some cards (R8500, R9000) which are compatible with both drivers.

The 3.7.0 driver is in portage, but it's masked at the moment (check your package.mask file). It should be OK to use the ebuild anyway (the memory leak mentioned in package.mask is only a problem after repeated loading/unloading of the fglrx module IIRC). 

Also, you may want to add both of the kernel AGP modules (ie agpgart + nvidia-agp/intel-agp/via-agp/sis-agp) to your modules.autoload file, because X doesn't always load the second one, meaning that 3D acceleration won't work.

----------

## foosh

yeah.  according to the gentoo docs, as well as a message i got when recompiling xfree-drm against 2.6.1 source, the xfree-drm doesn't do anything with 2.6 kernels...it was for the 2.4 series and hasn't yet been made to work w/ 2.6

----------

## Wedge_

That's right, if you need DRM in 2.6 you have to use the support in the kernel instead.

----------

## kritip

Just though i'd mention i initially follwed the guide on the first page of this post and kept getting an mtrr -22 error in my logs whn lauching and X session. I removed the following from my kernel and all is now fine:

```
[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

I have no DRI compiled into the kernel, and i have full accelereated X running fine, now with no errors at all. Is there any benefit to have it compiled in?? CAn't see any.

I do use the kernel AGPGART interface though and therefore have my XF86Congig-4 with the following option:

```

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

Here's my other kernel config:

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

This is all with the latest 3.7.0 drivers running, now on kernel 2.6.1.

Cheers,

Kristian

----------

## Wedge_

 *kritip wrote:*   

> I have no DRI compiled into the kernel, and i have full accelereated X running fine, now with no errors at all. Is there any benefit to have it compiled in?? CAn't see any. 

 

Nope, you don't need it if you're using ati-drivers. In fact, if you compile in support for any of the cards listed, or load any DRM modules, you'll lose 3D acceleration from the ATI driver  :Smile: 

----------

## rk_cr

 *foosh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if running make_install.sh gives no errors, you should be good.  
> 
> 

 

Heh...  it gives me errors.  This is probably a newbie error (because I'm just learning how to use Linux and am trying to learn more by fixing the video card not using direct rendering).

I get this when i try to ./make_install.sh:

- creating symlink

- recreating module dependency list

- trying a sample load of the kernel module

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

failed.

Any ideas?

----------

## foosh

i also had this error when i was first trying to get it to work w/ my 2.6 kernel.

under character devices, do you have 

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

 and NOTHING else selected below that??

if not, recompile your kernel with that and then try rebooting to the new kernel and building the fglrx module (but DON'T worry about loading the agpgart module manually or at boot time...the fglrx module will do that when X loads)

let me know if this is different than what you already have...

----------

## rk_cr

It turns out that there was one other option M underneath the AGP Support, so I turned it off.  However, I'm still getting the same error whenever I try to ./make_install.sh.

Before I used Gentoo I was working in Mandrake and 3d acceleration worked fine there...  so I kind of wonder, what were they using to get it working?

----------

## foosh

are you using the the latest driver .rpm file (rpm2targz'ed of course) or the ati ebuild?  i've never tried using the ebuilds for ati-drivers...

----------

## Wedge_

 *rk_cr wrote:*   

> It turns out that there was one other option M underneath the AGP Support, so I turned it off. However, I'm still getting the same error whenever I try to ./make_install.sh. 

 

That error possibly means you have DRM support in the kernel. Under the list of AGP options, there should be a setting called "Direct Rendering Manager". It has to be disabled for the ati-drivers to work properly. 

@foosh: it's actually necessary to select one of the options below /dev/agpgart support if you want to use the kernel AGP support. On a 2.6 kernel the AGP support is split up, so you have to load two modules, agpgart and a motherboard specific one, like nvidia-agp, via-agp, intel-agp etc. X normally won't load the second one, and so it doesn't usually work that way unless you load the modules yourself. The reason I think it still appears to work for you is that you commented out the "UseInternalAGPGART" line in your config. I think this makes it revert to the default value, which IIRC is "on". If you uncomment that line and set it to "off"/"no", I don't think you would still get 3D acceleration if the agpgart module is loaded on it's own. 

 *foosh wrote:*   

> are you using the the latest driver .rpm file (rpm2targz'ed of course) or the ati ebuild? i've never tried using the ebuilds for ati-drivers...

 

I'd really recommend using the ebuilds  :Razz: 

----------

## foosh

thanks for the info wedge.  i've never been too clear on the kernel options below agpgart support...and i guess i haven't really looked into it since i upgraded to the 2.6 series

wedge: do you know if there's any advantage (practical or theoretical) from using the kernel-provided agp support versus the fglrx-provided support?  i'm generally one to "fix it till it's broke," so i may try it the other way around and see if i notice any framerate gain in nwn or ut2k3...

as far as the advice I give, I stand by it--i've just been tryin to tell people what has worked for me

----------

## Wedge_

 *foosh wrote:*   

> wedge: do you know if there's any advantage (practical or theoretical) from using the kernel-provided agp support versus the fglrx-provided support? i'm generally one to "fix it till it's broke," so i may try it the other way around and see if i notice any framerate gain in nwn or ut2k3... 

 

It may depend on your motherboard, but there shouldn't usually be much difference in the performance. I have an nForce2, and get exactly the same score in glxgears with and without kernel agpgart. The kernel AGP is usually a bit more reliable on some types of board though.

----------

## cha0s

I'm a n00b 2 linux and esp. gentoo, this thread really helped me to get my radeon working.

Got my Radeon 9800 Pro running at 3500 - 4000 FPS in glxgears  :Smile:  The trick for me was to use the external agpgart module instead of ATI's internal one.

cha0s

-------

ASUS A7N8X Deluxe (nForce2)

AMD Athlon XP 2400+

Radeon 9800 Pro

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1

----------

## rk_cr

I triple checked.  The only thing checked for my kernel is the AGP as a module and nothing else.  I think my mobo and 3d card might be a little too exotic, I'm not sure what, but I think I'll start up again when newer drivers come out.

----------

## Wedge_

You need /dev/agpgart support AND AGP support for your motherboard, which is where the list of options comes in. Which type of board do you have? If it's an nForce, pick nVidia support, if VIA, VIA support etc etc. You also need to load a second module once you've done this (2.6 is different from 2.4, where you just need to load agpgart). If you select nVidia support, you need to load agpgart + nvidia-agp before fglrx. If you select VIA support, it's agpgart + via-agp. And so on.

----------

## codedmart

Can anyone tell me if this would work for a ATI U1 graphics card? I have HP ze4145 Laptop running the 2.6.1 kernel.

----------

## thomasmue

Hi, 

I got an old Dell Lattitude CPiX 450 Notebook with a Rage Mobility. It's reported as MACH64.

How to enable DRI with 2.6 kernels ???

Thanks in advance

Thomas

----------

## Quick-Nic

I had about the same problems as nosferat.

I was finaly able to get it working by turning off agp 8x in my bios.

I'm running at agp 4x now.

Maybe this will work for you too.

My hardware:

ASRock K7S8X mobo with SIS746 FX chipset

Hercules Radeon 9700 PRO

----------

## qeldroma

Don't know, if i am bothering you know, but here's my working way:

- Kernel 2.6.1 (devel-source) WITHOUT drm but agp

- Fist making again "opengl-update xfree"

- Then emerge ati-drivers

- "opengl-update ati"

- "modules-update force"

- Editting XF86Config-4 for NOT using internal-AGP

Did his job everytime, only error that broke compilation was forgetting to "opengl-update xfree" before merging.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

MB: Leadtek K7NCR18D with nforce2

GraKa: Sapphire 9700pro

----------

## tommy_fila

Before I start breaking my system, I better ask some questions:

This is my output of lspci | grep AGP

```
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
```

As you can see, I have a ATI 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X. My biggest question is whether I can simply follow the guide to configure my graphics card or not. Will the "ati-drivers" work for me? I was reading through some of the Gentoo manuals and it seemed like that my card would need the "xfree-drm" drivers and not "ati-drivers". I am unsure because in the guide I can see that there is a Direct Rendering Manager for "ATI Rage 128", so I am tempted to assume that it will work. The guide, however, recommends that you don't use that DRM, but instead use the one provided by the "ati-drivers" package.

Another question: Why do I have two items listed when I do the "lspci | grep AGP"? One of them is my graphics card, I know that, but what is the other one? Is that the PCI bridge that the mainboard uses to communicate with the graphics card?

I know I have a lot of questions, but I am afraid of doing something completely wrong!  :Confused:   :Shocked: 

Thank you in advance for your help!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Krakatoa

I'm currently using the gatos version of radeon.o in order to have tv input on a 7500 AIW. With 2.6.1 the km module 0.5 does not compile so no video capture or pvr. I understand that nvidia just released amd 64-bit drivers as well as 2.6.x drivers for x86. This should put some pressure on ati which is good. There is a growing market for video hardware as linux installations slowly eat into the desktop market. If anyone at ati is reading the tea leaves for the coming years they should realize this and rather than concede this market to nvidia make signifcant effort to develop linux drivers.

----------

## 0ctane

I have looked over this thread and many others to no avail.  First, I have to appologise in advance for the long post, but I have tried to capture every step accurately.  Second, here is my setup:

 Dual PIII 800MHz, Tyan Tiger 100 mobo (VIA chipset), 624 MB RAM, ATI Radeon 9000 Pro, Yamaha PCI sound card

 gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1

Here is what I have done so far:

```
opengl-update xfree

emerge -C ati-drivers
```

Then I recompiled the kernel with the following options:

```
<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

<M>   VIA chipset support

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

```

Yes,  /usr/src/linux is linked to the right place.

```
mount /boot

make clean

make && make modules_install

make install

(made sure grub points to the right kernel, vmlinuz)

reboot ...

emerge ati-drivers > log

```

here are the error messages that popped up (not in the log)

```
/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2236: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

(again on lines 2254,2261,2268,2277)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3104: warning: 'have_cpuid_p' defined but not used

```

Here is the emerge log:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

found gzip magic bytes

  trying to decompress with gzip...  OK

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m applying fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m applying fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

patching file firegl_public.c

>>> Source unpacked.

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m building the glx module

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.1-gentoo'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.1-gentoo'

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m building the fgl_glxgears sample

gcc -o fgl_glxgears -Wall -g -D USE_GLU -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm fgl_glxgears.c

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m cleaning

nostrip

>>> Install ati-drivers-3.2.8 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/image/ category media-video

man:

making executable: /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8/image/

 

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "opengl-update ati"

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled "fglrxconfig"

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Caching service dependencies...

^[[A^[[73G  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Caching service dependencies...

^[[A^[[73G  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

Calculating dependencies   ^H^H ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-3.2.8.i586.rpm

>>> Merging media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko

--- /opt/

>>> /opt/ati/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libMesaGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la -> ../../xfree/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xfree/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xfree/include

--- /usr/src/

--- /usr/X11R6/

--- /usr/X11R6/bin/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- /usr/X11R6/include/

--- /usr/X11R6/include/X11/

--- /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.8 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/ati-drivers in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Next I added fglrx to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
rtc

agpgart

via_agp

fglrx
```

reboot

```
opengl-update ati

modules-update

fglrxconfig
```

edited XFree86Config-4 for my PCI location 1:0:0, dga is turned off

Starting X (startx) gives a black Screen Of Death forcing me to cycle the power on the computer.  If I try using the internal AGP I get the same thing.  If I turn "no_dri" to "yes", I can finally get to X without any acceleration.

What am I doing wrong?

[EDIT] Tried the 3.7.0 drivers, but still no love.

----------

## jekyl

Thank you, for the great guide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlinkEye

 *cha0s wrote:*   

> I'm a n00b 2 linux and esp. gentoo, this thread really helped me to get my radeon working.
> 
> Got my Radeon 9800 Pro running at 3500 - 4000 FPS in glxgears  The trick for me was to use the external agpgart module instead of ATI's internal one.
> 
> cha0s
> ...

 

are you serious? i get some 400 FPS with a ASUS A7V8X, AMD 9800, Radeon 9800. i think you may have confused the total frames in 5 seconds and frames per second. 

```
$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9800 Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)
```

```
$ fgl_glxgears

1884 frames in 5.0 seconds = 376.800 FPS

2106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 421.200 FPS

2258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 451.600 FPS

1928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 385.600 FPS

1733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 346.600 FPS

1342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 268.400 FPS

1752 frames in 5.0 seconds = 350.400 FPS

2158 frames in 5.0 seconds = 431.600 FPS

1781 frames in 5.0 seconds = 356.200 FPS

2310 frames in 5.0 seconds = 462.000 FPS

2435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 487.000 FPS

2264 frames in 5.0 seconds = 452.800 FPS

2068 frames in 5.0 seconds = 413.600 FPS

2584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 516.800 FPS

2223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 444.600 FPS

2090 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.000 FPS

2455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 491.000 FPS

2090 frames in 5.0 seconds = 418.000 FPS

2351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 470.200 FPS

2400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 480.000 FPS

```

nevertheless i do have a problem with dvd playback within xine: it happens that my output lags - but as i just recognised, it might not be a graphic issue because every now and then my CPU is under 100% load for about one second. don't know where the heck that comes from, but it might be a kernel issue (2.6.2), 'cause i didn't have that before.

----------

## mr98ai

I can "emerge -k ati-drivers" successfully, but when I "modprobe fglrx", I get a module not found error. Does anybody know how to fix this? I am using gentoo 1.4 with the vanilla 2.6.2 kernel. The odd thing is, I can run fglrxconfig with no problems, and I can even load X with my XF86Config-4 file using the "fglrx" driver. However, when I "glxinfo | grep rendering", I get "direct rendering: No" as output.

I just upgraded my kernel from 2.4.23 to 2.6.2. When I was using the 2.4 kernel, I had no problems and was getting somewhere around 2000 fps. (I have an ATI Radeon 9000 Pro)

----------

## UberLord

 *0ctane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edited XFree86Config-4 for my PCI location 1:0:0, dga is turned off
> 
> Starting X (startx) gives a black Screen Of Death forcing me to cycle the power on the computer.  If I try using the internal AGP I get the same thing.  If I turn "no_dri" to "yes", I can finally get to X without any acceleration.
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem.

FWIW I used to be a beta tester for ATI, reported this and got zero feedback. Submitted reports via proper channels and all.

Hardware ASUS 9T533 mobo, 9800 pro.

I've been thinking that the problem is related to the 2.6.2 vanilla kernel, but I need that for other things. Can't use a 2.4 kernel :/

----------

## mr98ai

When I point /usr/src/linux to my 2.6 kernel, I cannot emerge xfree-drm ( I get a whole pile of make errors, functions not defined etc.), but when I repoint it to my 2.4 kernel, I get no problems. Anybody know why this happens? I am still using the 1.4 portage packages for the most part... I've just added new kernels and a few main applicaitons.

----------

## 0ctane

Now I am getting the same problem as nosferat used to have.  I compiled a new kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-rc2) and then emerged the latest xfree (4.3.0-r5) which also grabbed the latest gcc-3.3.2-r5.   Then:

```
opengl-update xfree

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.7.0.ebuild

opengl-update ati
```

upon rebooting, fglrx module fails to load (it is placed at the end of modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and I have agpgart and via-agp load before it). 

dmesg gives the following error (similar to nosferat's):

```
agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 564M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

fglrx: version magic '2.6.3-rc2-gentoo SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.3-rc2-gentoo SMP preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.2'
```

That last line is repeated a few times.  Do I need to recompile my kernel with gcc-3.3.2?

Any ideas on this magic?

----------

## 0ctane

 *0ctane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset
> 
> ...

 

Well, I fixed this problem.  Once I recompiled the kernel with gcc-3.33, the fglrx module loaded fine.

```
agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 564M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM

ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 554 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.7.0 [Dec 18 2003] on minor 0
```

However, I still get the black SOD when trying to run X.  If I use 'Option "no_dri" "yes" then I can get to X, but I get no acceleration.  With "no_dri" "no", my XFree86.0.log file looks like everything is okay....

```
<snippet>

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1" 

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV250 If (R9000)" (Chipset = 0x4966)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01 

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

<snippet>

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE 

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Primary head ----------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SNY  Model: a80  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 6

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 29

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.633 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.141 blueY: 0.096   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  357 x 286 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 65 Hz, H min: 28  H max: 65 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz 

<snippet>

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.7.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000000d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000320

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

<snippet>

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8700000 (size=0x03900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe8990000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe8990000 to 0x40224000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.7.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 18 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.3-rc2-gentoo

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe5000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000207 bridge: 0x1106/0x0691

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000304

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000304)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xecb08000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00700000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8000000, size: 0x700000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8400000, size: 0x300000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8600000,0x100000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8400000,0x300000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x700000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1433)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 401

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles 

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
```

The only odd thing I can see is that "Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no" line.  This is annoying!

----------

## dberkholz

Ya know what's more fun than that modules.autoload junk is something like:

/etc/modules.d/ati:

```
pre-install <your-agpgart-chipset-module> modprobe -k agpgart

pre-install <your-DRM-module> modprobe -k <your-agpgart-chipset-module>
```

Then run modules-update.

This should force agpgart to autoload before your chipset's agpgart loads, and force your chipset's agpgart to autoload before your DRM loads. Since the DRM autoloads when XFree86 is started, it should make for a fully automated loading system instead of loading the modules for no purpose at startup time.

----------

## r4d1x

something that i found helpful gettin my ati card runnin was adding the agpgart in the kernel and loading the glx module afterwards.

----------

## Merc248

anyone happen to know how to get the ATI opengl driver to "stick" every time i restart the X server?  i'm using kernel 2.6.3-love-r1, ati-drivers 3.2.8, and i have the agpgart and my appropriate agp driver (intel_agp) loaded as modules in this order: agpgart, intel_agp, fglrx.  it runs with the ati opengl driver when it first boots, but when i log out or do a ctrl+alt+backspace, it reverts back to the mesagl driver.  anyone know how to solve this?

----------

## gennro

I was having problems with my fglrx module not loading either until i went in and emerged the ati-drivers-3.7.0 now i think these numbers will speak for themselfs.....

22908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4581.600 FPS

23707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4741.400 FPS

23639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4727.800 FPS

23720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4744.000 FPS

16441 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3288.200 FPS

36501 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7300.200 FPS

36406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7281.200 FPS

22956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4591.200 FPS

23356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4671.200 FPS

Thanks all for the great info in this topic. Now i can completely move away from windoze =)

----------

## Merc248

i don't recommend using 3.7.0 yet...  it does good in glxgears, but other opengl apps/games (such as anything in wine, ut2004, etc.) runs a lot slower than the 3.2.8 drivers.

----------

## gennro

Well i couldn't get 3.2.8 to work at all so i mean anything better then that is fine with me

running Kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 btw

----------

## bmichaelsen

For all the guys getting a black screen of death after a startx take a look at:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40891

It seems to be a problem initalizing the AGP Card beyond the AGP Bridge. I am using a little skript:

```
startx &;

sleep 5;

killall -9 X;

startx;
```

(Actually I use two scripts to start xdm ...)

----------

## F.L.O

this is what i get when i insert the fglrx module:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

e0b062cc

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0b062cc>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00213246

EIP is at firegl_init+0x40/0xf6 [fglrx]

eax: e0b2a3a0   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000002   edx: e0b2a3c0

esi: e0b2a520   edi: e0b2a3f0   ebp: c02f7bd8   esp: ddb8df50

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 6740, threadinfo=ddb8c000 task=df7006f0)

Stack: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00203282 e0b2a3a0 ddb8c000 e0832255

       00000000 00000000 0000001a 00000019 e0af6c2c e0ae5488 e0ae558c e0abc000

       0805b668 fffffffc c02f7bf0 c02f7bf0 e0b29f80 c0131102 ffff0001 ddb8c000

Call Trace:

 [<e0832255>] firegl_init_module+0xe5/0x17b [fglrx]

 [<c0131102>] sys_init_module+0x102/0x210

 [<c02b5512>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

 

Code: 3d 34 6a b1 e0 00 10 00 00 74 20 c7 44 24 04 7d 92 b1 e0 c7 04 24 60 af b1 e0 e8 e0 dd ff ff c7 04 24 0b 00 00 00 e9 9c 00 00 00 <81> 3b 00 00 02 10 74 11 c7 44 24 04 7d 92 b1 e0 c7 04 24 c0 af

```

when i compile ati-drivers (i tried several versions) i get this warnings:

```

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.4-rc1-mm1'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2245: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2263: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2270: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2277: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2286: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.7.0/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.4-rc1-mm1'

```

my xfree log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.99.902 (4.4.0 RC 2)

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.3-mm2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Spellcaster 2.6.4-rc1-mm1 #1 Tue Mar 2 16:16:04 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 22 February 2004

Changelog Date: 19 December 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  2 17:35:06 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.7

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80007950, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,0000 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1000,000f card 1de1,3904 rev 03 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1462,590c rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,5901 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,5901 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,5901 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,5901 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,5901 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 1002,2066 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 1002,2067 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x9fd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x40000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4150) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xa800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4170) rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/28, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.7.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV350 AP (R9600) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8218438

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV350 AP (R9600)" (Chipset = 0x4150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x2066)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xdfec0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x04

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: NEC  Model: 61ad  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2000  Week: 12

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.338   greenX: 0.281 greenY: 0.602

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.073   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 85  vid: 22913

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  315 x 236 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 92 kHz, PixClock max 200 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: NEC FE750

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 0329997FB

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20300

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 7 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.7.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000b

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000004b2

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffffd00 - 0xdffffdff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.99

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## Radi

Hem you are using xfree 4.3.99.... i'm not sure if thats working switch back to 4.3.0 that will do the trick

----------

## 0ctane

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> For all the guys getting a black screen of death after a startx take a look at:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40891
> 
> It seems to be a problem initalizing the AGP Card beyond the AGP Bridge. I am using a little skript:
> ...

 

Interesting trick, but it doesn't work for me.  Possibly since the bug is related to Nvidia AGP issues rather than my VIA setup.

----------

## WillRivendell

hmm...

going to try that now..

----------

## elebert

nm

----------

## pamplemousse

Hello,

I'm using kernel Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3r1 with an ATI Rage Radeon 7000 (64Mo). In the gentoo ATI FAQ, my ATI does'nt need ATI-drivers. I have made everything I have read in this post, but I could not get direct rendering working. I use 1280x1024x24bit resolution. When I was in 2.4, I was able to get Direct rendering. 

I have try /dev/agpgart and Intel  440LX/BX/GX support in modules as well as compiled in the kernel. When looking dmesg, they are correctly detected. When using modules, intel_agp and agpgart are listed. I have disabled DRM in kernel config. 

What other thing should I check?

Thanks.

----------

## Valour

After following these instructions, I did get DRI/GLX working with a Radeon 9800 Pro on an Asus K8V Deluxe motherboard. However the frame rate in glxgears was awful -- about 800 -- and there was a warning in the log about not being able to load the AGPGART module.

So I changed the kernel to move AGPGART to a module (it was part of the kernel originally) as well as the AGP driver itself. I don't know if it was VIA or the specific Athlon64 driver -- I selected both just in case. After the kernel was compiled I added all of these modules to /etc/modules.autoload and installed the ati-drivers port. Then I did the opengl-update ati script and restarted.

When the fglrxconfig script asked me if I wanted to use the ATI or the Linux AGPGART driver, I chose the ATI driver. Previously I'd chosen the Linux AGPGART as recommended by the instructions here. After finishing the  script I started X and found frame rates of over 2000.

I don't know if it was the fact of being compiled as a module or the selection of the ATI AGPGART driver, but now the frame rate is a little more acceptable and the warning no longer appears in the X log.

There's still more work to do, as this is not an optimal frame rate for this video card... but I figured I'd post this because someone on page 3 of this thread with a 9800 Pro seemed to have the same lowered frame rates as I did -- I figured this information would help those stuck in the same position. It could be a problem specific to the  9800 series, or it could (more likely) be a problem with AMD64 motherboard drivers.

-Jem

----------

## pamplemousse

Hello,

for my problem with my Radeon 7000, I have dowloaded DRI sources to compile the *.ko module files which miss in my directory  /lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/. Not much better. 

So I recompiled my kernel with DRI support in kernel and not as module. Results: I have acceleration working. I don't know why we should deselect DRI support in kernel, but with 2.6 kernel and ATI 7000 Radeon, DRI support in kernel works well.

Bye.

----------

## VolcomPimp

ok nothing seems to work (just like everyone else) but I have 1 question....

although I know some ppl have got their's working, how come Im supposed

to use the ati driver from portage on 2.6 if on their page it says only 2.4 is supported

and 2.6 is still in dev. and porthole is saying that the ati-driver I have installed is for

2.4.23???

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Thanks author, another success from ATI Radeon 9000 user.

I can now play GLMatrix screensaver, that's cool.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nosferat

I recently uninstalled XFree86 and instead installed X.org's new X server. (xorg-x11 in portage) It runs much better than XFree ever did (smoother scrolling/dragging) and its Radeon driver claims to support everything through the 9800. I no longer get a BSOD on starting X, but despite loading GLX, glxgears runs as if it's completely unaccelerated. (~50fps@640x480) I still believe it's a problem with my motherboard/chipset, because my AGP bridge doesn't even show up in lspci... I will hopefully get a Soyo Dragon Ultra Platinum soon, so that should be resolved  :Smile: 

Thanks for all your help so far, and i'll keep you updated on any progress with xorg-x11.

Dave

----------

## bluetyrael

Hi,

I've got a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 with 64 Megs of RAM, a 2.6.5 Kernel and since 2 days X.org X11 6.7 (former XFree86 4.4-rc2).

my Problem is that 3D is emulated by Software. In former times it worked, but after a hdd-crash I don't get it work.

Here is my XF86config:

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "SynapticsTP"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option "Edges" "1900 5400 1900 4000"

    Option "Finger" "25 30"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "MX310"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName  "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

#    VendorName                         "ATI"

#    BoardName                          "ATI Mobility Radeon 9000"

# Own Settings

    VideoRam                            65536

    Option                              "AGPMode"                       "4"

    Option                              "AGPFastWrite"                  "True"

    Option                              "EnablePageFlip"                "True"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "SynapticsTP" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "MX310" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

----------

## gribling

Thats the best ever, THNX!

----------

## mbonig

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you 

I've been dreading doing this since 2.6 came out because it took me 3 months to get the same setup working with 2.4! I could never find a good walkthrough like this (that worked!)

thanks again, you rock

and if you ask, why 3 months?! Well I don't have a lot of free time to play around in linux, mostly just a weekend thing...

----------

## TNuker

Hey guys,

     I know this is a late topic, but i was wondering if anyone would know about graphics corruption with the ATI video card drivers. It didn't seem to appear until i updated the kernel from 2.4.x to 2.6.4 and now 2.6.6. It seems to only occur when i get the ATI card correctly working with direct rendering and everything. It looks like the text is just a little blurry and when i highlight it, the blurryness goes away with whatever is highlighted. Happens in terminal and Firefox...in fact, to a point, it happens with everything graphical. Not exactly sure what to do.

I'm running the 2.6.6 kernel with no DRI support and i have AGP support built into the kernel. My card shows up fine, and runs direct rendering fine as well. fgl_glxgears gets scores around par for what ive read with this post, so i know DR works.

I'm just kinda mystified at this point. Any suggestions?

----------

## numerodix

Fantastic guide, Joffer! Incidentally I have the same laptop so it was a copy-paste job for me and it works flawless as far as I can tell.

Takker så meget!  :Smile: 

----------

## christer75

Great thread. I can confirm it works for Dell Inspiron 8200 laptops with Radeon 9000 Mobility graphics card. =)

Now, if only I could get my tv out working... =) Ill keep experimenting with it...

----------

## DarkVillage

I have tried to get my card (9100) work with this how to, but whitout sucess, I can't still get the dri to work.

It seems like I can't load fglrx as a module, I must have to miss something in my kernel config.

Please help

----------

## christer75

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Make sure that Direct Rendering Manager (under Graphics/Character devices) has a * next to it, and check that NO other boxes below it are checked. They should all be cleared.

In the same section, make sure /dev/agpgart has a * next to it, and below that, the appropriate chipset (for me its Intel 440LX/BX which was selected automatically during the plug-and-play part of the boot cd install).

Then you exit, answer yes to the question if you want to save the config, type 'make', wait a sec until its compiled, then copy the kernel to /boot with a cool name, maybe like this:

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/coolkernel

cp .config /boot/.config

If you use grub as a bootup manager, you can hit 'e' and change the kernel name to the selected name from the grub start screen. Useful for trying the new kernel without actually changing anything.

After the bootup, emerge ati-drivers. Then backup your XF86Config-4 just to be safe, before running fglrxconfig (which will replace your XF86Config-4).

This is what I did, and it worked for me. I have full openGL support.

Only thing is that XFree loads the fglrx driver as a module (it shows up with lsmod) even though I compiled it into the kernel. But since everything works, im just happy with it anyway. Im sure there is some explaination though... =)

Good luck, and keep asking... only way to learn.

----------

## DarkVillage

sorry, but that didn't work. I had done that sort of.

Tried even to emerge gentoo-dev-sources

my other 2.6 kernel had I downloaded and installed from kernel.org.

Everything seems to work acept dri =(

Please help

----------

## bushwacker

Today is 5/8/04, several months since this thread was started. If anyone's reading this, Thanks to the author- after 4+ days of futile forum searching and failed hacks, I *FINALLY* got direct HW graphics rendering for my Radeon 9000 Pro 64MB DDR AGP card working! As a tip to all users trying to get this working (or most other HW issues for that matter). I highly suggest unmerging any 2.4.x kernel sources you have and emerge the latest 2.6.x kernel (currently listed as 'development-sources'). It is much more logical in its operation and configuration, and has localized support for many of the drivers you need to install/conf separately when dealing w/ the 2.4.x kernel line. Running @ about 1720FPS w/ GLXgears here. BTW, I'm noticing that the longer you run GLXgears, the faster it gets after an initial drop-off in FPS. this a result of function caching or something? Its interesting...

----------

## blaster999

Finally I managed to install the ATI drivers for kernel 2.6.4.

What I did was:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

this command emerged the 3.7.6 drivers instead of 3.2.8. These drivers really work (although i get only about 1800 fps in glxgears using Radeon 9000 pro)

----------

## bushwacker

fgl_glxgears or whatever its called (the 3-D spinning box demo prog) runs at about 350fps for me. Haven't tested it w/ q3Demo yet (recompiling some kde-related stuff which is taking FOREVER!), but I have a feeling its doing as well if not better than under win2k... BTW, actually being able to play tuxracer @ more than 10FPS is pretty sweet ;P

----------

## [rush]

 *F.L.O wrote:*   

> this is what i get when i insert the fglrx module:
> 
> ```
> 
> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> ...

 

I had exactly the same problem, but did those steps [ kernel ( 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 ) ]

- completely disabled DRM ( )

- switched off feature called "Register Parameters" or "Parameters in Registers" or so..

now is fglrx loading without this error-msg  :Smile: 

everything else is according to this HOWTO, I guess  :Smile: 

----------

## Crocodil

Hi  :Smile: 

Thank you Joffer for a great HOW-TO!!  :Smile: 

And thank you to all the people who helped to make it even better  :Smile: 

I've almost exactly followed the HOW-TO, except that I didn't add DRM to kernel at all, and it worked!!  :Smile:   Maybe the HOW-TO could be changed so that DRM isn't compiled into kernel?  :Smile: 

For the first time ever I have OpenGL hardware support in Linux!!  :Very Happy:  I have P4, 1.5GHz, 256MB RAM and ATI Radeon 9200; my score in glxgears is around 2000 ~ 2100  :Smile: 

I simply love Gentoo and Gentoo's community!!  :Smile: 

Thanks again!

Regards,

Crocodil.

----------

## christer75

w00t, I only get 2000 fps with my Pentium 4 (2 Ghz), Radeon Mobility 9000 and 512 MB Mem... 

Bastard.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chino_

I followed thousands of howtos, and none worked...

Until I found out to change DefaultDepth to 16  :Smile: 

Well, quite easy, lol.

(using 2.6.5-gentoo / radeon mobility 7500)

Maybe this is helpful to someone, cause I wish I found that out

before. (I just read it in another thread here by chance)

----------

## christer75

Its good to search the forums for answers, because as you say, its impossible to not learn a lot whilst doing it.  :Smile: 

----------

## onegative

how i got my radeon mobility M7 (7500) working on compaq evo n800c:

Kernel:rtc, agpgart, intel_agp, radeon, drm.

mobility m7 is not supported by fglrx am i right?

from XF86Config:

```
Section "Module"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option   "UseFBDev" "false"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    VideoRam    32768

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "on"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"    

    

EndSection

```

and opengl-update xfree 

I now get 1500 fps in glxgears.

O-negative

----------

## coreutils

I get about 7800 fps in glxgears with my radeon 9800 pro.

Downgrading the driver from version 3.7.0-r1 to 3.2.8-r1 doubled the frame rate and made UT2004 play nicely as well.

However I can't get the module to work with kernel 2.6.6 so I'll stick with 2.6.5 for now.

----------

## coreutils

By the way there's no way external agp will work for me. I don't even have the agp modules. Nevertheless I get great performance in UT,ET,Q3 ...

----------

## coreutils

It works with 2.6.6 Vanilla and Love1 but somehow breaks with mm

----------

## ksuther

Ok, I'm stumped. I'm running 2.6.6-love1, and I have rtc compiled in, nvidia-agp, agpgart compiled as modules, and nvidia-agp, agpgart and fglrx autoloading on boot. I'm reemered ati-drivers and then run opengl-update ati, but it still doesn't work. In my XFree log I get:

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 

```

Which is then followed up by:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

I'm assuming the fact that it can't find glx is the root of my problem.

I tried looking for the glx module, but the only one I could find was in /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/extensions/libglx.a. Is there an ATI glx or do I have to symlink that one to somewhere else?

Thanks

----------

## ksuther

I fixed my own problem. I had to symlink the include and extensions folder from /usr/lib/opengl/xfree to /usr/lib/opengl/ati and then restart XFree. It works! I'm getting about 3000 fps in glxgears.

----------

## orangeutan

Hello, just posting in case this assists anyone else.  I've finally got my system working thanks to the first posting in this thread by Lews_Therin (you may want to check it out, somewhere in the middle of the first page of the thread).

Previously I was getting errors like:

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1ac0000 at 0x401f8000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 

The specific problem in this case was the AGP chipset support, I had compiled in the nforce/nforce2 chipset support (the A7N8X is nforce2), but it was only after compiling in every possible chipset other than for AMD64 that this error went away and everything worked.  My guess is the VIA chipset is what I needed (I would be surprised if it was something else), but since I don't know for certain I'll stick with having the whole bunch loaded in (it doesn't add _that_ much kernel size).  Anyway, something to think about, particularly if you have an nforce2 board... I have no idea why the nforce2 chipset support wasn't enough.

I haven't read this thread past the first page, so apologies if this is duplicate information.

----------

## Slime15

hmm, I used ati-drivers and my radeon 9800 runs HELLA slow I get like 20-50 fps on cs through winex... why, do the drivers for linux just suck?   :Confused: 

----------

## fabs_uk

ok, i'm pretty new to gentoo, and trying to get my 9500pro working, without any joy so far.

My main problem is that although 'emerge ati-drivers' _seems_ to work, it doesn't create the fglrx module to load into the kernel. 

```
  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

/bin/sh: line 1: .tmp_versions/fglrx.mod: Permission denied

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: line 1: ./.__modpost.cmd: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1'

 * glx module not built 
```

I'm running gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.5) but had the same problems with the standard 2.4 gentoo-sources, and gentoo-gaming-sources. i'm running it as root, and don't have any trouble emerging anything else.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks ^_^

<edit> i also get the same problem with the 3.9 drivers, using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86', so i think it's a system problem, rather than specifically the drivers

UPDATE: wahey! chmod 777 on .__modpost.cmd and .tmp_versions in /usr/src/linux/ worked. i guess emerge/portage runs as user 'Portage' rather than as root, so it couldn't write to the files. it now works great  :Smile:  Hope this helps people who can't get the fglrx module to install.Last edited by fabs_uk on Tue Jun 01, 2004 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rwf

My first  post, the  contents of my  changlog file  as I tried  to get

'renderering'  working for  Rage  128 on  a  2.6.3 kernel,  kind of  a

running narrative.

	* Rage  128 XFREE DRM  and DRI  issues and  the 2.6.3  kernel. The

      [HOW-TO]  Get ATI  support  in  X with  2.6.x  kernel is  really

      talking about ATI chips in  the ati-drivers. The Rage 128 is not

      one of those chipset. However the HOW-TO was helpful.

	* kernel config:

        CONFIG_MTRR=y; CONFIG_AGP=m; CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m; CONFIG_DRM=y; 

        CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

	* I didn't put anything into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

	* After the  system comes  up and before  starting X,  lsmod shows

      agpgart  and  intel_agp  are  loaded.  I  guess  hotplug  loaded

      them. r128 is NOT loaded.

	* /usr/X11R6 /lib/X11/doc/{README.DRI, README.r128} has some

      excellant documentation. 

	* I  wanted to VIDEO_CARD="rage128"  emerge xfree-drm,  but emerge

      said it  was a 2.6 kernel  issue. Hmmm. I  had emerged xfree-drm

      under  the 2.4  kernel. What  the heck  -- let's  give it  a try

      anyway.

	* I have two r128 modules/drivers. One from the kernel build in

      /lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko and

      another one in the Xfree tree from the xfree-drm pkg in

      /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r128_dri.so 

	* Which one  gets loaded  -- got me,  but I  wanted X to  make the

      decision.

    * My  /var/log/XFree86.0.log said  (II) R128(0):  Direct rendering

      enabled, but when I ran  glwinfo it said it wasn't. lsmod showed

      some r128 module had been loaded into the kernel space.

	* I checked /dev/dri, it was present and changed it to chmod 777

      /dev/dri. No dice 

	* Then  I saw  a post  that said  do a  opengl-update  xfree, that

      solved the  problem. Before 100FPS  after opengl-update 350FPS--

      don't laugh.  glwinfo showed rendering enabled.

	* The suggested options to improve performance were ignored: 

      (WW) R128(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

      (WW) R128(0): Option "EnableDepthMoves" is not used

	  (WW) R128(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

	  (WW) R128(0): Option "NoBackBuffer" is not used

	* My Rage 128 chipset?

	  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128

      RL/VR AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA]) Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown

      device 464a Flags: bus master, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel,

      latency 64, IRQ 11 Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

      [size=64M] I/O ports at d800 [size=256] Memory at ff9fc000

      (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] Expansion ROM at ff9c0000

      [disabled] [size=128K] Capabilities: [50] AGP version 2.0

      Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1 

	* Re-compile the kernel (2.6.3) w/o selecting CONFIG_DRM_128, i.e.

      CONFIG_AGP=m,  CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m, CONFIG_DRM=y.  I  suspect the

      things  won't  work since  the  error  when  I tried  to  emerge

      xfree-drm said 'use the DRM in the kernel'.

	* Well, that  was a waste  of time. X  log said it failed  to load

      kernel  module  r128.  Ran  opengl-update  xfree  and  restarted

      X.  Same  thing.   Set  CONFIG_DRM_128=m,  re-built  kernel  and

      rendering worked.

    * Note: revisit  this issue when  xfree-drm can be emerged  into a

      2.6.mumble kernel.

----------

## rulejay

Hi, I tried the how-to walkthrough on the first page.  The only difference is now fglrx starts up now, which it failed to do before.  My original problem was I was trying to play americas army and got this error:

```

jaydawg@jay jaydawg $ armyops

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

```

I followed this How-to but still to no avail I can't get it to work, and after much searching on the rest of the forum which ends up with no real help.  When I run glxgears I get about 90 fps and when I run glxinfo I get:

```

jaydawg@jay / $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

which leads me to believe that I am still using software rendering or whatever.  I used the fglrxconfig thinger to configure my x setting.

One thing I'm wondering though is that the file is saves as XF86config-4, should I change that to xorg.conf since I"m using xorg?

But after searching the forums and stuff I still can't fix my problem.  Anyone have any other solutions? My specs are:

Xorg-X11 version 6.7.0

ATI Mobility Radeon 9200

2.6.6-r1 kernel

Sorry for the long post but any help would be greatly appreciated since I can't even use good screen savers any of the good stuff.  Thanks.

----------

## jans

 *onegative wrote:*   

> how i got my radeon mobility M7 (7500) working on compaq evo n800c:
> 
> Kernel:rtc, agpgart, intel_agp, radeon, drm.
> 
> mobility m7 is not supported by fglrx am i right?
> ...

 

Wonderful~ How do you know such "Option"s?  :Shocked: 

----------

## beastmaster

Can someone enlighten me on this one that why it makes a huge fps differences that I tested the fps on three different ati desktop modes, and I get some very odd results.

tested environment: 1280x1024, 24bits

single mode: 75 fps

dual-desktop mode: 4400 fps

big desktop mode: 75 fps

why is it way off in dual-desktop mode, and I thought in single mode it should have some better frames than those other two.   :Sad: 

As I read thru the posts, most of you have at least higher than 600 fps (600~ 5000 fps). but why I only got 75 fps in single mode and big desktop mode, as I use big desktop mode daily.  :Sad: 

I have enabled hardware acceleration too, still got no clue why can't it be at least higher than 500 fps.

current kernel spec: gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5-r1

graphic card: ATI 9800 Pro 128MB

cpu: AMD 1.4ghz thunderbird

ram: pc2700 512 MB

----------

## Wedge_

You might have vertical sync enabled - check the value of the "Capabilities" option in your config file. If the 3rd digit from the right is an "8", then it means v-sync is enabled (ie your framerate will never be higher than the vertical refresh rate of your monitor). To disable it, change the "8" to a "0" and restart X. Also, I think some of the dual monitor modes disable 3D acceleration, but I only ever use single head so I don't remember exactly which ones.

----------

## beastmaster

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> You might have vertical sync enabled - check the value of the "Capabilities" option in your config file. If the 3rd digit from the right is an "8", then it means v-sync is enabled (ie your framerate will never be higher than the vertical refresh rate of your monitor). To disable it, change the "8" to a "0" and restart X.

 

thanks for the reply.  :Smile: 

don't really get it though, cuz I've been hearing some conflict information about v-sync to enable/ not to enable, some say for better performance, it's needed to enable?

and also I have this agpmode set to 8 too,

```

    Option "AGPMode" "8"

```

will kernel support my agp mode at 8x, and help some performance gain ? I know my ati 9800 pro is capatiable at 8x, and my motherboard supports it too.

----------

## onegative

 *Quote:*   

> Wonderful~ How do you know such "Option"s? 

 

I ripped them from another guide.  :Smile: 

o-negative

----------

## gcasillo

Thanks, onegative. Your post clued me in and I finally have direct rendering working with my Radeon Mobility M7 in a Gateway laptop. THANK YOU!

----------

## Wedge_

 *beastmaster wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   You might have vertical sync enabled - check the value of the "Capabilities" option in your config file. If the 3rd digit from the right is an "8", then it means v-sync is enabled (ie your framerate will never be higher than the vertical refresh rate of your monitor). To disable it, change the "8" to a "0" and restart X. 
> 
> thanks for the reply. 
> 
> don't really get it though, cuz I've been hearing some conflict information about v-sync to enable/ not to enable, some say for better performance, it's needed to enable?

 

As I said before, v-sync limits the framerate of applications to the vertical refresh rate of the monitor. If you like having a high FPS count, you might want to disable it, although since the monitor can't update quickly enough to show them all properly it's kind of redundant. The advantage it offers is to reduce "tearing" during gameplay that occurs when a frame is drawn partway through a vertical refresh, so that two different frames are on screen at the same time. 

 *beastmaster wrote:*   

> and also I have this agpmode set to 8 too,
> 
> ```
> 
>     Option "AGPMode" "8"
> ...

 

If you check your XFree log carefully, you should see that that option is ignored by the fglrx driver. It sets the AGP mode automatically (have a look at your "dmesg" output), and will use AGP 8x if the hardware supports it. The performance gain of AGP 8x over 4x is negligible. 

 *Quote:*   

> I ripped them from another guide. 

 

They also appear in "man radeon".

----------

## Grilo

Question about tv-out and movies. When i try to watch movies all i get is a blue box on the tv with the movie playing on the monitor.. i have an ati 9000 128 (saphire) using the up todate ati drivers X.org everything seems to work great execpt the movies. 

either totem or gxine do not show the movie on the tv.. just a big box. 

any ideas?

----------

## torklingberg

Ok, I'm stuck. modprobe fglrx gives:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

I have the modules rtc, agpgart and amd64_agp loaded. Same error with via_agp and radeon loaded as well.

I have a 9550 (works like a 9600), an Asus K8V motherboard and an Athlon64 CPU. I'm running it in 32-bit mode though. AMD64+ATI 3D isn't possible yet I think.

Edit: I solved the problem. Solution here.Last edited by torklingberg on Tue Jun 29, 2004 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## onegative

gcasillo:

Well after working the problem for a while i tought other peeps would be glad to have the solution too.

 :Very Happy: 

o-negative

----------

## morpheus2485

when i try to run tuxracer i get the following error

```

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

*** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)

~# glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

lsmod outputs

```

~# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                125988  0

fglrx                 213540  1

intel_agp              17116  1

agpgart                27624  2 intel_agp

rtc                    10424  0

ipw2100               151932  0

hostap                102536  1 ipw2100

8139too                20928  0

snd_intel8x0           30152  0

snd_ac97_codec         66500  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6208  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20516  1 snd_mpu401_uart
```

which i think has the drivers for my video card:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

```

i followed the dirrections to the extent of copying the XF86Config file dirrectly.

ps. do i need 'radeon' drivers?

what's wrong?

----------

## torklingberg

It looks like your XF86Config file is wrong. You need to uncomment the glx (and dri I think) line in the beginning, and then check the part about your graphics card. You could try creating the file with 'fglrxconfig'.

Also, if you are using x.org, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## morpheus2485

I made the stupid mistake of "backing up" a config file to my /root 

unfortunately, XFree reads config files in root before the /X11 dirrectory...

i renamed the file in /root and all was well

----------

## torklingberg

I did exactly the same mistake! I even filed a bug about it (55540), but the devs didn't seem to care.

----------

## NetHawl

Hello Guys....

Well Maybe that problem was just posted......but pls...help me.....well I got my Kernel Redone 5  times.....and well it doesnt realy work...I got a Gigabyte Radeon 9000 Pro 128 MB and I use xorg.....welll the graphics loads....but I dont have 3D acceleration....my fglrxinfo shows up this:

LostSoul root # fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!

well I will post also my xorg.conf...maybe is there something wrong, but it has ben made with fglrxconfig....so:

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/usbmouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=496e

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

well dont know...maybe someone can help me..

----------

## torklingberg

NetHawl: Is the module 'fglrx' loaded? run modprobe fglrx before startx otherwise. Is that does not work, post your /var/log/Xorg.0.org here

----------

## Boworr

Thanks - I followed this for my Radeon M9 card and have a nice glxgears score of 1100.

----------

## stinni

You just may have saved my soul

Thanks for the howto. .. master pice.

----------

## Frano

hmm, I also have a mobility radeon 9200, yet I get the error:

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 373 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init] *ERROR* Device not found

just like the other guy with an incompatible card.  Are you sure you have a mobility radeon 9200?  what fglrx driver version are you using?

thanks...

----------

## groovin

hey great docs, thanks alot! 

i picked up a 9800 pro today, got it to work using your instructions. 

one thing though, i noticed the screen isnt as crisp as my previous card (ati 7200)... is there anything i can tweak to adjust this?

thanks again

----------

## royrogers

why is it that the modules don't load?  I followed your process as close as I could, but all four modules you included in your instructions failed to load.

----------

## Le_Mackeux

Y am i getting this if i have the extension in my kernel and the device in??????

```

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.
```

[/quote]

----------

## royrogers

Do you have one of those BusIDs added in your conf file for that device?  If not, you should add one or the other, I am not sure which will work.  The line should read

```
BusID    "PCI:2:0:0"
```

Or the other one.

----------

## Le_Mackeux

I did it and my device is 2.0.1. I'm having an other problem that i don,t have any clue.....

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

Could not init font path element unix/:-1, removing from list!

```

This is the one withthe wrong device.

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

```

[/code]

----------

## Le_Mackeux

I checked and my DRI is in my kernel. So, i'm lost far far away in answer's heaven.

----------

## DoctorWack

Thanks, now America's Army loads. If only I could get the sound to work...

----------

## Mgiese

 *Dillinger wrote:*   

> Dear author,
> 
> I love you
> 
> Love, D

 

he is mine  :Very Happy:  , i love him toooooo 

thx man, it took me 1 month(30xkernel compiling) to get this ati card working

now everything is fine :

Americas Army, Quake3, Simcity3000, Rtcw and even Steam with Counterstrike Source ;D ....

FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS COMPARE :

same machine (athlon2500+512ddr+sis-chipset) with these AGP graphic cards :

Geforce 6600 128mb ~ 62 fps in VIDEOSTRESSTEST in CSS

Geforce 4mx400 128mb ~ 46 fps in VIDEOSTRESSTEST in CSS

Geforce 5200 FX 128mb ~ 42 fps in VIDEOSTRESSTEST in CSS

Ati Radeon 9250 128mb ~ 26 fps in VIDEOSTRESSTEST in CSS <----------------------- YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH  :Wink: 

Riva TNT2 pci 32mb ~ not yet been tested(it still loads the screen *rofl*)

----------

## Mgiese

 *nosferat wrote:*   

> hmm... stupid me and mounting the /boot directory... i found 3 different kernel images in the mountpoint directory... that means at least 3 times i built my kernel the changes never made it to the running configuration because they never made it to my boot partition... i rebuild my kernel often enough, maybe i should make /boot automount at startup... anyways, i got the new gentoo-dev-sources (test11-r1) so i'm going to try with those.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas! (crossing my fingers...)

 

this i dont understand, dont you use genkernel ? genkernel is always mounting /boot before building the new kernel...

wfr

----------

